# Old house, new (insulation) techniques?



## housecat (22 Mar 2010)

Hi ! I read that when dealing with old builds (mine is from the 50s, build with cement blocks) one should pay attention in using vapor-barriers, e.g. when installing wall insulation. In fact, vapor-barriers should NOT be used (?). An old house is in fact damp, only if let to breath, without vapor-barriers or vinyl-paints for example it will keep healthy, otherwise mould will flourish as dampness will get trap, e.g. in walls, ceilings, etc... If so is true, what's the best way to insulate such buildings? Thx!!!!


----------



## seantheman (22 Mar 2010)

Saw a video display of this product in an old house refurb senario. Looked impressive
[broken link removed]


----------



## onq (23 Mar 2010)

Cement blocks suggest cement mortar constructino.

That's not the same as solid masonry construction using lime mortar which is what I think you're talking about.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at hand.


----------



## RKQ (26 Mar 2010)

Always seek professional help from an experienced Architectural Technician, Surveyor, Architect or Engineer. Consider retaining a BER Assessor to rate your house now and provide info on upgrading the insulation to improve the rating.

Its too difficult to properly answer your query, on the information submitted. 

Are the walls made of concrete blocks?
Are the walls made of solid block or is there a cavity in the wall?
Do you live within the Pale?
How wide are the walls
There are Govern. grants to upgrade home insulation. 
There are many options to insulate all types of walls, including natural stone with lime mortar.


----------

